# Mekong Valley a Treasure Trove of New Species



## Blue Tick (Dec 16, 2008)

Mekong Valley a Treasure Trove of New Species


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 16, 2008)

Talk about camouflage. That rabbit has it.


----------



## Zenas (Dec 16, 2008)

New camo pattern: Mossy Oak Striped Rabbit™


----------



## sastark (Dec 16, 2008)

I read this story yesterday on a different web site, but the only picture it had was of the viper. That millipede is amazing! And, Lawerence, you are right, that camouflage on the rabbit is outstanding!


----------



## turmeric (Dec 16, 2008)

Too bad the Jefferson Airplane didn't know about this in the '60's! They could have named their paean to drugs "Striped Rabbit" which would have seemed really trippy, man!


----------



## Augusta (Dec 16, 2008)

I like the bunny but I don't want to know about anymore creepy crawlies. 

Although I must admit the scales on that snake are really cool.


----------

